# Just.....EWWW!!



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2006)

Lets rewind a few months, to like November or so.  I had went out with this guy like twice.  Then he got wierd.  Like he called me one day and got my voicemail, so he started calling me every 45 minutes without fail and leaving crazy messages.  So, long story short...I quit taking his phone calls....

So Fast Forward to now...

We are dispatched for an MVA rollover w/ entrapment ejection and CPR in progress.  THAT sucks!  On scene, there wasn't any CPR, but the guy was way FUBAR'd!  And the drunk guy that hit him was "to drunk to feel anything."  

So we get the hurt guy all packaged in into the ambulance so start working while waiting for the Helo.  All total there was about 70 years expierience in the back.  There was the medic from my truck, the medic from the other truck, our shift commander, and a fire medic.  They didn't need my less than 1 year EMT cant start IV's yet get in the way self back there too.  So I started tending to the paperwork part and watching for Life Flight to let them know when they were on short-final.

So anyway, I am headed over to the drunk guy to get his refusal and someone puts their arm around my waist and says "I've sure missed you."  UMM....WTF!!  With only a little bit of pain...okay, so hand shouldn't bend as far back as it was...I realized it was the crazy guy from a few months ago.  He is now a volunteer FF for the North end of our county.  I kind of smile, say Whatever, I have work to do and go about it.  And he follows me just a chatting away.

As life flight is circling I am watching them as they decompress the hurt guys chest...and creepy guy steps up on the back of the ambulance and actually asks if I want to get together later....

WOW!! Its been a little while since someone has asked me out...but really.....have any of you actually asked someone out while working on someone or working on scene?

How creepy can you get?  This guy is in not so great shape....and this other one is trying for a date!  Talk about bad timing!


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 14, 2006)

That's totally weird. I know how you feel, only minus the weird.

A medic I know and have worked with a few times did 3 calls in a row with my partner and I (all refusals) one night and, during the last call, he sidled up to me, handed me an old EKG strip, and asked for my e-mail address. Fortunately, he is very easy on the eyes and had always been really nice to me (apparently a squad first). I was a little surprised to be picked up during a call, but we're having a great time so far. And, since I only occassionally work with him (that is, when his ALS truck comes to transport our pts.), the whole dating someone you work with thing isn't an issue! :blush:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2006)

TCERT nice story! You know I really like that whole asking for your email thing, It's a great way to break the ice. Not too invasive, gives an easy out and it's not as intimidating as a phone call. When I was dating email wasn't big yet  

Princess not to play paranoid Polly, but was this guy involved in EMS or Rescue before you met him? Cause I'm thinking stalker alert and maybe he joined the volunteer group after you stopped talking to him?

You might need to cut this guy off at the pass, he sounds like he's not going to take the hint.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 14, 2006)

One of my favorite partners, a guy, asked a medic to go out with him as they were backboarding a MVC patient.  They're now married.

Good story though Princess.  I'm thinking you need to keep a diary and write a book.


----------



## disassociative (Jun 14, 2006)

*...*

Gives me an idea for a website. Medi-Date; "You, me, and a High Flow I.V.";


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 15, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Gives me an idea for a website. Medi-Date; "You, me, and a High Flow I.V.";


 
LOL.....how much you wanna charge?  I want a free membership...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok, here is my two cents worth on the internet dating thing: ROOT OF ALL EVIL, and SPAWN OF SATAN!!  of course this all might have something to do with an ex wife, etc , etc, etc


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 15, 2006)

I met my fiance in my CC class, he was one of the certified lab instructors.  Now I'm his 30A to his 30 (he's Chief of his department, and I'm his sidekick  )


----------



## disassociative (Jun 15, 2006)

*...*

Lol. Love notes on the back of 12 leads; then the physician wonders why he never got the printout. It seems now days that the patient thinks they have to be the center of attention; they are so inconsiderate.

Medi-date member(Paramedicator) says: "When I met my girlfriend Dilaudid; it was love 
at first spike. We have been inseperable ever since."


----------



## c-spine (Jun 16, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Lol. Love notes on the back of 12 leads; then the physician wonders why he never got the printout. It seems now days that the patient thinks they have to be the center of attention; they are so inconsiderate.
> 
> Medi-date member(Paramedicator) says: "When I met my girlfriend Dilaudid; it was love
> at first spike. We have been inseperable ever since."





ROFL. (again, maybe I'm just easily amused, or maybe I'm overtired; but that made me laugh)


So uh, Disassociative - your rig or mine?


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh, forgot to put two important pieces of information about me and my medic...

1) He was at my first call ever (for actual story, see my post on Your First Call...he was the one who got punched).

2) He went to the last two calls of that night because he kept forgetting to get my number. He told me that he told his medic partner that they would take the last two calls instead of handing them off to a BLS crew.


----------



## disassociative (Jul 3, 2006)

I like stalkers; makes me feel important. Mr. Rogers told me
 that it's good to have self-esteem.

 So here's to you stalker-guy wherever you may be tonight...

 Oh yeah; he's gotta a lil Capn in him..


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 3, 2006)

*For what it is worth (this is not EMS related) I met my husband while on patrol as a shift supervisor, as a military police officer, in Bremerhaven, Germany. It was pretty much a nuisance call (loud party late at night). He was DJing a party in government quarters, drunk as a skunk, and cocky as heck (despite being very cute). In the middle of filling out a field interview card, he asks me out. Of course I say no, thanks. Rather inappropriate at the time. I forgot all about the incident until about a week later when I ran into him at the NCO club. One thing led to another and we were married 5 months later, and have been married now since 1990. Funny how things work out sometimes, even with first bad impressions.  *


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 3, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> So here's to you stalker-guy wherever you may be tonight...
> 
> Oh yeah; he's gotta a lil Capn in him..


 
Do I hear a Bud Light Commercial in the making?...

_"Today we salute Mr Stalker Guy.....It matters not it the object of his obession is terrifed......OH NO!....he will pursue until she breaks down....Only you Mr Stalker Guy have what it takes to hide in a bush in pooring down rain in freezing weather just to sneak a glimps of her with another man....OHHHH, Mr Stalker Guy...We Salute you......"_

Does anybody else hear the music in the background....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 3, 2006)

Now that's funny. :lol:


----------



## disassociative (Jul 3, 2006)

*...*

Princess,

   Will you write a book? I get into your stories; I can tell you are bound
   to get your -P; because you sound just like one! Each one has a funnier
   story than the next. It is quite interesting. I think you should have your
   own special forum where you can post; I get a kick out of each story.

   I think the only other time I have been entertained as much is when a
   friend of mine in IV Therapy class looked up at the teacher and said,

   "I can throw the needle across the room like a dart and still hit a vein."


 Don't let yer meat loaf dude.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 3, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Princess,
> 
> Will you write a book? I get into your stories; I can tell you are bound
> to get your -P; because you sound just like one! Each one has a funnier
> ...


 
I Whole-heartedly second that!!!!!!!!!


Maria: That's too funny. When I first met my husband, I thought he was a loud-mouthed, arrogant, a**hole. THen I met him again a week or so later and we also got married after 5 months (almost to the day). And we've been married since '99. I think the longest bet we had on us was 6 months...showed them!

And stalking does serve it's purposes....at times!


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2006)

OMG.. I can't belive I missed this... serves me right for spending a week with the Boy Scouts...


----------



## MMiz (Oct 6, 2006)

Jon,

This was two months ago


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 7, 2006)

LOL Matt!  You know, the BSA can be soooo much fun that a week can seem like a month!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 8, 2006)

*just EWWW! again*

I re-read your story again and now I see it was the vol.FF you were talking about, I thought it was the pt. you were talking about, my bad!:wacko: But anyhow, is the whole acidosis/alkalosis thing getting easier to understand yet? I had a Resp.therapist explain it to me one time and it made alot of sense after after that. I have two kiddios myself. my son is going to be 12 this coming week and my daughter is 3 going on 23!!


----------



## Jon (Oct 9, 2006)

MMiz said:


> Jon,
> 
> This was two months ago


Right... when I was at camp... the week before 4th of July!


----------

